# I hate it when a deer ruins a good bear hunt



## Professor (Dec 7, 2019)

Seriously. I was on top of the bear sign and snuggled up in my tree lounge and ready for a long day when this guy walked up.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 7, 2019)

Was that on Cohutta.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 7, 2019)

I hate when that happens! Sorry for your luck. If you'll tell me the spot I'll try to go in there and get rid of them pesky bucks for you.?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 7, 2019)

It be like that sometimes???


----------



## GAbullHunter (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2019)

Fine looking buck, congrats! It’s been the opposite for me here this year-covered up with bears while I’m deer hunting. Except they won’t let us shoot bears during deer season.


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2019)

I am trying to upload more images but keep getting the message that the files are too large for the processor. Seems like I had this problem once before on GON. Anyone know what this is about?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Professor said:


> I am trying to upload more images but keep getting the message that the files are too large for the processor. Seems like I had this problem once before on GON. Anyone know what this is about?


You have to resize the pictures before you upload them, file size is too big.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2019)

Professor said:


> I am trying to upload more images but keep getting the message that the files are too large for the processor. Seems like I had this problem once before on GON. Anyone know what this is about?


Most original pics from a phone are really big file sizes. Resize them to 1000 pixels on the wide side, or email them to yourself as medium sized pics, then save them to your phone and upload.


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2019)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Was that on Cohutta.


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2019)

OK. Here are a few more pics.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2019)

Man, what a buck! Mountain public land makes it 100x more impressive too!


----------



## splatek (Dec 7, 2019)

Golly - that is a hoss!!
Great job!
Great buck!


----------



## splatek (Dec 7, 2019)

PS: Love the tag name, are you a real professor? I am.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome buck! Congratulations!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow! Congrats


----------



## NGAHILLBILLY (Dec 7, 2019)

Great mountain buck congrats he's definitely a bruiser


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Fine looking buck, congrats! It’s been the opposite for me here this year-covered up with bears while I’m deer hunting. Except they won’t let us shoot bears during deer season.


Bear and deer have separate seasons in NC?


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Aint irony a *****. I have been looking for this buck since 1975. After 60+ miles of hunting/scouting bear I was really confident that I had my spot. I was so confident that I hiked in a mile+ at 2 am to set up my stand. I slept a couple of hours in my truck believing that the next day I would get my first bear. In the morning I still hunted to my spot. I decided that I was only after the bear and prepared for an all day stand hunt. I would pass on 6-8 point 2-3 year old bucks (I have never passed on a 6-8 point buck - even on private property). 

I saw his tines sticking out from behind a red oak and there was no consideration. I still had not seen his full rack when I had a good look at his shoulder. BAM and he ran 40 yards and wiped out. I was honestly stunned when I walked up to him. The rack was bigger than I had hoped. I guess I should decide I do not want to shoot a big buck more often.

This image is from the processor where we wired his jaw shut. Looks better than the one from the check station.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 7, 2019)

That's impressive! Sometimes it happens when you least expect it. Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2019)

Professor said:


> Bear and deer have separate seasons in NC?


Yep, at least in western NC. It’s all about dog hunting bears here. Bear season opens in mid-October right after muzzleloader deer season. Then it closes during  our three-week rifle season for deer, and opens back up after rifle seaon until January 1st.


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, what a buck! Mountain public land makes it 100x more impressive too!


Mountain hunting is really something different and I really do like it. I liked it a lot before yesterday. At Cohutta they have a lot of food plots close to the roads but that was no fun. I got out and went deep and found where "I" thought I would find the bear. I got this guy instead and have already heard I was lucky. There was no luck to it. I burned the leather, scouted at night and slept in my truck. This is soooo much more fun than sitting in a stand where the general population believes a deer should be. Especially if I have never been there and I do not know what is out of my field of vision. When I left yesterday there had been five big bucks taken. (4.5 year old 8-10 pointers with big mass.) One guy went deep and packed his out. Mine was more than a mile in. I am hooked on mountain hunting.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 7, 2019)

What a buck!  Congrats!


----------



## Josh B (Dec 7, 2019)

Maybe you should try deer hunting tomorrow and see if a bear shows up. Nice buck


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice buck congrats.


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2019)

Great buck and story , congrats ! What was his age ?


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 7, 2019)

How much did he weigh


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow! That is incredible! What a stud! Any idea what he aged?


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2019)

antharper said:


> Great buck and story , congrats ! What was his age ?





kevin17 said:


> How much did he weigh


175 lbs live weight, 4.5 years, 19 inch spread


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 8, 2019)

Professor said:


> Seriously. I was on top of the bear sign and snuggled up in my tree lounge and ready for a long day when this guy walked up.


My story exactly. Searched high and low for 2 days, finally after finding what looked like 1000 lb bull scat on top of this ridge I quickly settled in against the base of a tree and this dang thing walks in. Ugh 20" spread 24" main beams i mean come on!!! Lol


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2019)

We need more pics of that monster.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 8, 2019)

Professor said:


> We need more pics of that monster.


Well I was hunting alone and I had the warden take some in front of the sign and because the camera on my phone kinda sucks he used his and he was supposed to send them to me when he got off the mountain and got service. Apparently he forgot so I will have to try to somehow get in touch with him to get my pics. Once i finally get them i will post them up.


----------



## splatek (Dec 8, 2019)

My 9 year old boy, Spencer, can't stop counting the points!
He loves that stud!!!!!!


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2019)

splatek said:


> My 9 year old boy, Spencer, can't stop counting the points!
> He loves that stud!!!!!!


Can not tell from the pic. Is it an 8 or 10 pointer?


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 8, 2019)

Wow 24” main beams that’s a giant


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 8, 2019)

kevin17 said:


> Wow 24” main beams that’s a giant


Yeah I'm happy with him I wish I would have had a better camera with me. Now i have to try to track this warden down and remind him to send me my pics.


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 8, 2019)

How much did he weigh


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 8, 2019)

kevin17 said:


> How much did he weigh


140 dressed out, said he couldn't say exactly but the deer was atleast 6 or older


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 9, 2019)

Professor said:


> We need more pics of that monster.


Dnr sent me one pic. Thank you to the super sweet lady at cohuttas regional office for helping me retrieve this.


----------



## bany (Dec 9, 2019)

Sorry about both y’all having such terrible luck! Who taught ya to bear hunt anyway? LOL  Great bucks!
You’re not the only ones trying to talk me into going back to hunting the mountains again


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2019)

Fine deer.


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2019)

Christian hughey said:


> Dnr sent me one pic. Thank you to the super sweet lady at cohuttas regional office for helping me retrieve this.View attachment 994607


Dude that is the Macho Man. He makes my buck look like the "little amigo"


----------



## Ghost G (Jan 2, 2020)

Couple great bucks guys!  Well done.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 18, 2020)

Talk about earning some GIANTS! Man y’all did something special and got rewarded for your efforts.....no doubt! Congratulations to you both on some beautiful mountain bucks!


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 19, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> Talk about earning some GIANTS! Man y’all did something special and got rewarded for your efforts.....no doubt! Congratulations to you both on some beautiful mountain bucks!


Good times!


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 19, 2020)

antharper said:


> Great buck and story , congrats ! What was his age ?


Dnr says he too old to tell but definitely 6 plus. The ranger looked pretty young, maybe a rookie, real nice guy though


----------

